# Lead



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

whats the cheapest way to melt lead?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Get a nice little fire going with a stack of wood. If you are unable to do that a lot of guys use a torch or an oven burner.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a turkey fryer have a pan sitting on the unit and use the propane tank, just melted down almost 300# last week.............Doc


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Whatever you do to melt it just make sure that you do it outdoors. The fumes that are given off can be very harmful.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks for the info.


----------

